# Emp



## fudo (Nov 11, 2009)

Anyone have one, what do you think of it?


----------



## MAGNUS (Mar 21, 2009)

I, too, have been looking at an EMP. Iwas wondering if anyone had anything good or bad to say about them, but it looks like everyone like XD's.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

I have the 9mm version and absolutely love it. Works well, looks great, and is absolutely accurate. IMO it is a fabulous gun. My wife "allowed" me to purchase it an expensive, good looking toy. I do not carry it but just plain love it. Out of all the guns I own it is the overall best. I currently have a Springfield XD9, Walther PPS .40, Sig Pro 2022 in 9mm, Kahr PM9, Kahr MK9, tow Taurus 22lr revolvers, and a Ruger SP101 38sp. The EMP is and always will be at the top of the heap for me. It is also easy to take down to clean and reassemble.


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

Hollander said:


> I have the 9mm version and absolutely love it. Works well, looks great, and is absolutely accurate. IMO it is a fabulous gun. My wife "allowed" me to purchase it an expensive, good looking toy. I do not carry it but just plain love it. Out of all the guns I own it is the overall best. I currently have a Springfield XD9, Walther PPS .40, Sig Pro 2022 in 9mm, Kahr PM9, Kahr MK9, tow Taurus 22lr revolvers, and a Ruger SP101 38sp. The EMP is and always will be at the top of the heap for me. It is also easy to take down to clean and reassemble.


anything substantial to add? i looked at one but like you i have several that already possess all the the criteria you mentioned


> Works well, looks great, and is absolutely accurate. IMO it is a fabulous gun.


 and i carry them , so i couldn't justify the extra cash just to say i had one. but that's just me:smt023


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

Hollander said:


> I have the 9mm version and absolutely love it. Works well, looks great, and is absolutely accurate. IMO it is a fabulous gun. My wife "allowed" me to purchase it an expensive, good looking toy. I do not carry it but just plain love it. Out of all the guns I own it is the overall best. I currently have a Springfield XD9, Walther PPS .40, Sig Pro 2022 in 9mm, Kahr PM9, Kahr MK9, tow Taurus 22lr revolvers, and a Ruger SP101 38sp. The EMP is and always will be at the top of the heap for me. It is also easy to take down to clean and reassemble.


I was wondering about the same thing. Been considering one, just bought a Kimber Pro Carry in 9mm, but sure am attracted to the EMP. Why don't you carry it?


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

I carry the PPS .40 or the MK9. While both are expensive, I would hate to have the EMP taken or confiscated due to a situation. For me, I would love to carry the EMP but it really is just a treasure. If I were to carry it I would send it back in and have the ambidextrous safety changed to one side only. If utility is the "only" reason to have the EMP then it becomes a matter of want versus need. Sometimes I do keep it near my TV chair. It is a great gun imo, but up to each individual to decide what its use will be and whether or not it is worth it.


----------



## ActionB (Mar 15, 2010)

I have one, actually bought it used. I was looking at guns and a small shop had a rep day where reps from 3 or 4 companies brought in their samples, including the EMP from the Springfield guy. I just fell in love with it, esspecially the trigger and it just felt great in my hand and pointed really well for me. 

Then I was down at Bill's in the Twin Cities and they had one to rent so I trried that as well as a little Kimber, both in 9mm. Both had obviously done lots of shootin but not had any cleaning and the Kimber kept jamming but the EMP worked well enough. Out of maybe 10 plus handguns I tried out, the EMP was the most accurate in my hands. But it and the Kimber are the only 1911 types I tried.... But it beat the Kimber, XDm40, XDsc9, and Glock 19 ... the rest were all smaller sub compacts including a LCP, which btw was as accurate in my hands as throwing rocks.

I do carry mine but only bought it this past winter and have been carrying it in the plastic holster it comes with and concealing it under my winter coat. I am thinking of getting something even more compact for summer carry. My biggest gripe with it is those rediculously large ambi safety levers. I carry on my right, strong side and the left lever digs into my side a little. I am also always concious of them as I have bumped them off a couple times by accident. Once just carrying it upstairs to bed and I brushed it against something and when I checked it before putting it down, it was off safty! Why Springfield would desighn such a great little carry gun and then put those rediculous levers on it, on both sides no less, is beyound me. They also substantially add the width of the gun. Otherwise I wish it had a laser and maybe the hammer and tail bobbed off just a little and it would be perfect! 

I never tire of looking at it but I am allready seeing a little wear from carrying it. I would like to get to a good gun show and take time to look at different holster options. Anybody got any advice on Holsters and gunsmiths to change the safeties?


----------



## SK2344 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Problem Solved!*



Hollander said:


> I carry the PPS .40 or the MK9. While both are expensive, I would hate to have the EMP taken or confiscated due to a situation. For me, I would love to carry the EMP but it really is just a treasure. If I were to carry it I would send it back in and have the ambidextrous safety changed to one side only. If utility is the "only" reason to have the EMP then it becomes a matter of want versus need. Sometimes I do keep it near my TV chair. It is a great gun imo, but up to each individual to decide what its use will be and whether or not it is worth it.


Too love a gun so much and not carry it, just seems insane! Even though I think this is insane, I do have a solution for you. I worked with a person who had many guns in his collection and this person always bought two of each gun, one for shooting and one to keep in his safe and never shoot it at all. Just go ahead and buy another one. Problem solved!


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Action-B. Check out High Noon, TT Gunleather, Mitch Rosen to name a few holster makers. Otherwise just google up holsters for the EMP. There apparently several holster makers out there. I think High Noon has the quickest turnover time. I have a Mitch Rosen holster for my PPS and it is excellent in looks and quality. He also makes good gun belts. Good Luck with your search. Someday I will also get a holster for mine. I wish I could afford the .40 but I so not own more than 50% of the stock on that decision.


----------



## ActionB (Mar 15, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

I love miy 40.










I carry it in a Sparks Sumer Special II


----------



## Grizcat68 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Springfield Armory EMP Rocks!*

Bought a EMP 9mm a few weeks ago and I will have to say I'm extremely pleased with this little gun. I currently carry a Glock 27 and will now be replacing it with this gun. I have run almost 500 rnds through this gun with not one malfunction and it is way more accurate for me then my Glock. I did fine with the Glock but there was no way I was going to use it in USPSA because of the longer shots. I have decided to use the EMP a few times during compitition once I get my extra mags for it, it is that accurate. I have fallen in love with this little gun. It's not perfect, I wish the heel was not so sharp, and I also wish the front of the grip would come checkered from the factory as does Kimbers. I hope that this helps some other guys who are on the fence with this gun, I know it's nice to see some positive review's when spending this much for a pistol. :smt023


----------

